# Did wire haired Vizslas come first? Information please



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

We have a Vizsla puppy member named Frank who happens to be a Wired haired Vizsla. Did they come on breeding before the smooth Vizsla? Is the fuzziness an advantage in snow or colder weather?
Are they as sweet smelling as our other Vizslas? Any experience with them would be great to know, especially since Frank's caregiver has not brought him home yet.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Good questions, cuddlebuglove! 

Smooth vizslas are the original. As I understand it, wirehaired vizslas came about in the 1930s or so from careful crosses between solid liver (dark brown) colored German Wirehair pointers and vizslas. (I've actually gone back far enough in Scout's pedigree to find the smooth vizsla ancestors.) They were hoping to get the harsh wire coat of the Germans and a slightly more solid build, but the wonderfully quirky temperament and working abilities of the vizsla. They are also generally mellower than smooth vizslas, though I've met some wired individuals that are just as hardheaded and hard charging as some smooths I've met.

The coat is supposed to be more protective in cold weather and I've also noticed my girl is less prone to allergic reactions to plants. She finally had her first reaction a few weeks back when I stripped her coat down a lot. 

I think Scout generally smells lovely, but I can't compare it to smooth vizslas, haha. I haven't noticed this particularly with vizslas per se, but with medium and long haired dogs I've often come away with a lot of oily dander on my hands after petting them and you definitely don't get that with the wires. They feel clean like the shorthairs. 

I went to a 3 day training course last month put on my dog's breeder. Now that I'm on vacation I'll make a post of that and you can see all the variety of coat and even build within the breed. I think it's fascinating!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks so much. Mellower? That will prepare Frank's caregiver for a livelier Vizsla or GSP or Weimaraner partner in crime and best pal later!

I have seen a picture of the liver or full liver colored GSP on the Daily Puppy- he is so cute that people there have mistaken him for a Vizsla lol!

CJ the Westminster winner is ruling the roost now- but All of them make one want them ALL!

Einspanner; if it won't cause a controversy any specific grooming tools do you use for your Vizsla that might be good for Frank to get used to? Also since it's flea and tick season what can we put on the puppy or how often should one bathe and use to get rid of the pests. Glad to know that allergies from trees are not as much of a problem.
Thank you!


----------



## Frank (Jun 25, 2016)

I get to see Frank and his mum again on Saturday so I shall cuddle and sniff her and see what they use too. They have 3 adults there in total all wire. You can really see a difference coat wise already in the pups I've no idea if he will be really hairy like his mum or quite short haired but with a beard. The only thing I know is they do have an undercoat but I don't think I got covered in hair when I visited. Although I was a tad overexcited last time. I'll try and check more this time!


----------



## Frank (Jun 25, 2016)

I'd love to read that blog post too if I can get a link when you have written it thank you!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

A visit to the folks! Sounds great. You're getting in training for parts two and three of the trio sigh!

Question will Brexit affect the costs of imported foods for Frank? Just curious. Thank you.


----------



## Frank (Jun 25, 2016)

Gosh no idea at all at the moment I can't keep up with it!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I did a thread once on here showing various coats all under the wire umbrella, I'm away on hols at the moment so I'll dig it out when I get back on friday


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

cuddlebuglove said:


> A visit to the folks! Sounds great. You're getting in training for parts two and three of the trio sigh!
> 
> Question will Brexit affect the costs of imported foods for Frank? Just curious. Thank you.


I hope not..but the food I feed Ruby and Elvis is made in UK anyway


----------

